# The Legend of Zelda- should a movie be made?



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you think a PROFESSIONAL movie should be made? If so, on what game?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2012)

OH GOD NO. 95% of all movies based on games SUCKED ASS.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 29, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Do you think a PROFESSIONAL movie should be made? If so, on what game?



Have you seen what Hollywood has done to past attempts at game-based movies?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 29, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> OH GOD NO. 95% of all movies based on games SUCKED ASS.


Lol street fighter, Super Mario Bros...

But unlike these games, a movie based on OoT or TP might actually be good- if made by the right people who don't fuck up storylines like the one guy did to TLA.

And in video game based movies- Hollywood ain't no professional. 
Nintendo needs their own film company.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 29, 2012)

Holy shit can you please stop making topics for everything you want to be made?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Holy shit can you please stop making topics for everything you want to be made?


This X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Holy shit can you please stop making topics for everything you want to be made?









In case you haven't noticed, that's partially what forums are for- to ask other peoples opinions on your ideas.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 29, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit can you please stop making topics for everything you want to be made?
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/blogs/

Because seriously, no one cares, and all you're doing is clogging up the forums.  And if you don't want to make a blog post, why not just make a topic in the General Off-Topic section with all of these brilliant and completely original ideas in _one single post_.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 29, 2012)

Because ideas fit into categories. And unless you want to ask a mod to make an entirely new section for ideas, shut up.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 29, 2012)

Never, all video game movies are terrible.


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2012)

zelda was designed and developed to be a video game. once a genre is crossed the real difficulty begins, that is expressing the same feeling to a viewing audience that gamers received the first time they played a zelda title. good luck with that!

as a movie it could work, but they would need to remove the "cute" visuals that have always graced zelda games. 

-another world


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Apr 29, 2012)

Those last two posts are great. That's the kind of response I want; none of that "go post all ur ideas somewhere else" shit. Thank you smile72 and Another World and whoever else didn't give me shit.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 29, 2012)

1. No i don't think it would work out
2. N/A

Maybe a poll would have been nice


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeeeeaaahhh... Neo, calm down.  No need to get your panties in a bunch because someone comes and pokes your bubble.

There's bringing discussion, and then cluttering with useless discussion.  Going on the same topic, but with a different subject (e.g., "Should a movie be made of Zelda/Metroid/Pikmin/Whatever else here), does not warrant a new topic every time.  Create one topic, and go with it.  If that's too much, then the suggestion of "blogs" is actually a viable one.

Anyways, as for a Zelda movie... no.  There's a certain "love" for Link not talking and just doing his yells that leaves it alone in the game world.  While possible to be pulled off, it would not be well, and there's too much expectation from the community that is, well, expected, and that's not going to be met, simple as that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 29, 2012)

I liked Hero of Time.


----------



## SirAileron (Apr 29, 2012)

There's already been a professional movie and show made of Zelda. It's called "Yuusha Ou! Gao Gai Gar". It covers everything OoT Link would do.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 29, 2012)

If a real Loz movie exists, will you sit down and watch it?



Spoiler



the director is Uwe Boll


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hero of Time is proof to me that Zelda will never, ever have a halfway decent movie made about it.
That movie was shit.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2012)

No. No, no. No, no, no, no, nooooooooooooooooooo, no. Not at all.

Really, the Legend of Zelda games don't have much in the way of story. If you were to make a feature film, there would have to be a lot of expansions made, and fans are well known for being fickle when it comes to that. Plus, it probably wouldn't be all that profitable anyway (Not many people would likely run out to see a LoZ movie, and a share of the cash made would have to be split with Nintendo) for whoever makes the movie.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't NEVER want to see a Zelda movie unless it was directed by Miyamoto himself!

Prince of Persia was not bad actually.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> I wouldn't NEVER want to see a Zelda movie unless it was directed by Miyamoto himself!



Because a man who has never directed a single film in his life would be the perfect choice to head a large and (likely) expensive production... why exactly?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Catastrophic said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't NEVER want to see a Zelda movie unless it was directed by Miyamoto himself!
> ...


Well, storywise at least.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Catastrophic said:
> ...



Wouldn't "writer" be a better job for that, then?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Catastrophic said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


that's correct


----------



## smile72 (Apr 30, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> If a real Loz movie exists, will you sit down and watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mention that name (even with spoilers) it's too evil.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2012)

Wait how would you control Link if its a movie?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2012)

No.
I am leaving it at that


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2012)

no and enough with these pants-on-head retarded threads.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2012)

Cartoon, No
Movie , No
Anime, Yes


----------



## RubenWulms (Apr 30, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wait how would you control Link if its a movie?


you use mindcontrol probably nintendo's next secret project (first dual touchscreen, then hendheld 3D).


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 30, 2012)

A legend of Zelda movie??? Hmm.... ABSOLUTELY NOT! The series has become WAY too complicated to make a movie in general. Plus, I'm pretty sure loads of things would change (i.e. Make Link talk).


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Cartoon, No
> Anime, Yes



That's redundant and inconsistent.


----------



## hkz8000 (Apr 30, 2012)

as long as it isn't as bad as this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxY8lpYAUM


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 30, 2012)

god, people, rule of numbers predicts that, one videogame adaption is bound to be great one day, so yeah, im happy over every single videogame movie ever

oh yeah, one but: dont try to adapt a games story. just make it a seperate story, no hero of winds, no hero of time etc


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2012)

No. LoZ's plot isn't very strong in general. And, Video Game adaptations are often extreme pieces of shit.


----------



## byronjj (May 1, 2012)

I love The Legend of Zelda series since I was introduced to it and I have to say that a movie would be a very bad idea! I mean take a look at the old cartoon series; It was terrible and a movie adaptation just wouldn't work. One way I guess it could work might be to make a movie series and have each movie based on the location/temple Link would be at with some sort of trouble for the people of that area and then all finishing with a battle of the temple's boss and moving on to the next movie once when Link finishes with that area, at least that's my take but still it would be tricky if compared to the games.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 1, 2012)

If a movie is made, it wil turn out like the Super Mario Bros movie.


----------



## byronjj (May 1, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> If a movie is made, it wil turn out like the Super Mario Bros movie.



Let's hope not!!! DX


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Really, the Legend of Zelda games don't have much in the way of story. If you were to make a feature film, there would have to be a lot of expansions made, and fans are well known for being fickle when it comes to that. Plus, it probably wouldn't be all that profitable anyway (Not many people would likely run out to see a LoZ movie, and a share of the cash made would have to be split with Nintendo) for whoever makes the movie.


Dafuq did I just read?

LoZ doesn't have much story? Have you even played the games? Or read the manga? (the movie would probably be based on the manga version of OoT)

And whats this about fans wouldn't go to see it?


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the Legend of Zelda games don't have much in the way of story. If you were to make a feature film, there would have to be a lot of expansions made, and fans are well known for being fickle when it comes to that. Plus, it probably wouldn't be all that profitable anyway (Not many people would likely run out to see a LoZ movie, and a share of the cash made would have to be split with Nintendo) for whoever makes the movie.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M



> And whats this about fans wouldn't go to see it?



I never said the fans wouldn't show up; that fanbase alone, however, wouldn't be enough to guarantee a financial success for a (likely) expensive production.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2012)

Zelda has no story - Zelda games are loosely connected by thin threads completely made up by Nintendo because their fanbase demanded continuity in a series that simply didn't have any.

Each Link is different and each Zelda is different unless we're talking about direct sequels, accept that and get used to it.

As far as the movie is concerned, anything can be made into a movie, which doesn't mean that it will be good. The fans would probably go see it but I don't think it would have everlasting appeal or that it would be widely recognized.



Gahars said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Cartoon, No
> ...


All Animes are cartoons while not all cartoons are Anime, much like every square is a rectangle while not all rectangles are square. Mangas are comics but not all comics are Mangas.

That's the truth, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## FlameHelix (May 1, 2012)

no because they'll fuck it up like the avatar movie.


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']

I took issue with the fact that the original post implied they were completely distinct entities. Well, I also don't see how specifically making it an anime would improve the odds of it being good, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I took issue with the fact that the original post implied they were completely distinct entities. Well, I also don't see how specifically making it an anime would improve the odds of it being good, but hey, that's just me.


...can you see how making it a live action movie increases the odds of it being bad? 

On a serious note though, we already had an animated Legend of Zelda and guess what, it became a meme eventually. I think that the best-suited format for movies based on video games is definitelly CG - it stays true to the idea that it's based off a game, de facto intended for computers or consoles. The only exceptions are games that are specifically aiming at a realistic, movie-like look.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 1, 2012)

Know what should be a movie? Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Know what should be a movie? Eternal Darkness Deus Ex.


I agree.

...
...
...

Okay, fine! Eternal Darkness would be pretty cool too, geez! >>;

*heads back to his cyberpunk grotto...*


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I took issue with the fact that the original post implied they were completely distinct entities. Well, I also don't see how specifically making it an anime would improve the odds of it being good, but hey, that's just me.
> ...



I understand where you're coming from, but I've heard the opposite from people too. I remember hearing from someone that they gave up watching Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within because he was reminded of the games so much that he figured he was better off just playing them.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but I've heard the opposite from people too. I remember hearing from someone that they gave up watching Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within because he was reminded of the games so much that he figured he was better off just playing them.


Spirits Within was a Final Fantasy movie without Final Fantasy - it bared no resemblence to any of the sub-series, which was its Achilles' heel... but then again, when you look at Final Fantasy as a whole, it's truly a non-uniform blob of universes that are connected only by similar mechanics, and sometimes not even that... so I suppose you can't blame'em.

If I were to mention a Final Fantasy movie, I would probably say Advent Children - you could slap just about any name on Spirits Within and it would just "work". The only Final Fantasy theme there is the lifestream if I remember correctly, perhaps some reoccouring names too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I understand where you're coming from, but I've heard the opposite from people too. I remember hearing from someone that they gave up watching Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within because he was reminded of the games so much that he figured he was better off just playing them.
> ...



I would have been happy to just see so much as a Black Mage, or Firaga being cast...SOMETHING.

Oooh! Doctor Sid. No one but the hardest of hardcore FF fans would even get that reference.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I would have been happy to just see so much as a Black Mage, or Firaga being cast...SOMETHING.
> 
> Oooh! Doctor Sid. No one but the hardest of hardcore FF fans would even get that reference.


As a non-hardcore fan and a person who did not read up on the movie before watching (seen it on TV), I assumed that it was Cid, and thus a re-occouring name. If it's Sid, then I guess it's a play-on-words as it sounds basically the same when you pronounce it... or is it something deeper that I'm unaware of?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been happy to just see so much as a Black Mage, or Firaga being cast...SOMETHING.
> ...



No, on the back of my DVD it's spelled Sid. Might be a mistake on the Producer's fault, though.


----------



## elgarta (May 2, 2012)

It could work. All previous attempts to animate the Zelda series have worked perfectly, so a movie would be better, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxY8lpYAUMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxY8lpYAUM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mHw5g55oC4

Yes I am aware that the second wasn't a standalone animation


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Know what should be a movie? Eternal Darkness Deus Ex.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocop

Aka "Deus Ex: The Movie(s)"


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://en.wikipedia....ki/Blade_Runner
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocop
> 
> Aka "Deus Ex: The Movie(s)"


Blade Runner? Epic, but no augs. It's a good movie for all the different reasons. Robocop movies? Entertaining but... uhh... Far from Deus Ex?

I would be more inclined to say "Ghost in the Shell", but it's still not close enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Blade Runner? Epic, but no augs. It's a good movie for all the different reasons. Robocop movies? Entertaining but... uhh... Far from Deus Ex?
> 
> I would be more inclined to say "Ghost in the Shell", but it's still not close enough.



Well the coincidences between Robocop and Human Revolution at least are uncanny and some scenes in Human Revolution are literally ripped directly from Blade Runner. I don't even like Blade Runner but I recognized the similarities.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 2, 2012)

Hmm... So it seems that crossovers between video games and movies suck. When (most) movies are made into video games (ex. : Wall-E) they just suck, and when video games are made into movies, they suck (ex. : super Mario bros.)

Is this pretty accurate?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 3, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Hmm... So it seems that crossovers between video games and movies suck. When (most) movies are made into video games (ex. : Wall-E) they just suck, and when video games are made into movies, they suck (ex. : super Mario bros.)
> 
> Is this pretty accurate?


This could not be more accurate.

Though I agree with the "most" part of movie video games. There are some rare exceptions. (Goldeneye immediately comes to mind, as does Spider-Man 2) No really good video game movies come to mind, except for the just-barely watchable Silent Hill & Tomb Raider, and the cheesy and fun Mortal Kombat.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 3, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... So it seems that crossovers between video games and movies suck. When (most) movies are made into video games (ex. : Wall-E) they just suck, and when video games are made into movies, they suck (ex. : super Mario bros.)
> ...


Yeah. Except for the occasional Star Wars game (Battlefront 1&2&Renegade Squadron, Force Unleashed 1&2, KotoR, Episode 1 Racer, Rouge Squadron)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... So it seems that crossovers between video games and movies suck. When (most) movies are made into video games (ex. : Wall-E) they just suck, and when video games are made into movies, they suck (ex. : super Mario bros.)
> ...


It doesn't exactly sprout from the fact that either is licensed, it's more a matter of the complete lack of the necessity to even try.

If a movie is successful, the game may ride on its success no matter how bad it is and vice-versa.

It's the general public that's responsible - if we weren't blind as to what we're buying, developers/producers/directors/studios would actually have to "try" to convince us that their product is worth the purchase.

To be honest, I like video game movies because they're a guilty pleasure to watch. Hate video games based on movies though as they're simply "crippled" and unplayable for the most part, or at least not enjoyable... unless it's Star Wars - those get a pass.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2012)

About the Mario Bros. movie, as far as videogame-to-movie transitions go, it was the least painful.  Mortal Kombat: Annihilation?  Steaming pile of crap.  Street Fighter?  Also a pile of crap.  And did I fail to mention Tomb Raider?  I'm not even going to touch that one.  *Anything* could always be worse than the Mario Bros. movie.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 7, 2012)

Yeah pretty much. I'm just saying that the Mario Bros movie was pretty bad.


----------



## Shoat (May 7, 2012)

Seeing how everytime a movie gets made about a Game or TV-show I like it ends up being insultingly bad, I would prefer if they spent that money on more Zelda games.

Because I know those would actually be enjoyable.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> About the Mario Bros. movie, as far as videogame-to-movie transitions go, it was the least painful.  Mortal Kombat: Annihilation?  Steaming pile of crap.  Street Fighter?  Also a pile of crap.  And did I fail to mention Tomb Raider?  I'm not even going to touch that one.  *Anything* could always be worse than the Mario Bros. movie.



Uh...the original Mortal Kombat movie kicked all kinds of ass. Comparing it to annihilation is like comparing a delicious snow cone to a scoop of yellow snow shoved inside a rolled up paper towel.


----------

